# Stop Poisoning Us All...(And Yourselves)



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Study Finds E-Cigs Produce More Formaldehyde Than Regular Cigarettes

Researchers determined that the cancer risk incurred by inhaling formaldehyde could be as much as 15 times more for long-term e-cig users than for tobacco smokers.

Time to ban them perhaps?

CLICK FOR LINK COURTESY OF BUZZFEED

Roger 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Internet again Roger seems to be full of contradiction. This study says the other study is rubbish. http://www.ecigarette-research.com/web/index.php/2013-04-07-09-50-07/2014/188-frm-jp

Its just water vapour mainly and harmless to anyone nearby.

If we believe half the crap on the internet we will just end up banning everything. E-cigs are already banned on planes and even departure lounges so I gather although I know people do still "stealth" smoke them.

If it gets you off proper **** and so far I havent managed to totally quit the fully leaded variety then they are a good thing surely.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

As with cigs, Barry, you pays your money and you makes your choice.

Unfortunately that doesn't apply to the rest of us non-smokers who end up sharing the noxious vapours whether we like it or not.

Smoking in any form should be in your own home only, and then illegal in the presence of children.

Sorry, but I have strong feelings on this subject.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I quite understand Roger about normal cigs and even now just a few years after the ban in pubs etc the thought of smoking one at a bar just seems outrageous. 

I dont however agree about e-cigs because of one report which has been deemed false by more than one source.

I suspect all smokers probably wish they didnt smoke and I am one of them. I have tried to quit several times but never been able to do it completely.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Well I quite understand Roger about normal cigs and even now just a few years after the ban in pubs etc the thought of smoking one at a bar just seems outrageous.
> 
> I dont however agree about e-cigs because of one report which has been deemed false by more than one source.
> 
> I suspect all smokers probably wish they didnt smoke and I am one of them. I have tried to quit several times but never been able to do it completely.


It's easy to quit Barry.

I have done it loads of times. :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Wake up ! You should be more concerned that the toothpaste you probably use contains fluoride !


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I harm no one ...........mine are Dutch cigars, not quite rolled on the thigh of a Cuban virgin, but close enough :lol: 

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Woah!

Just think of the health benefits of banning smoking *inside* pubs.

All those addicts who now benefit from the fresh air by smoking *outside* the pub door. :lol:

I like alcohol but I don't think I am addicted to it.

After all I tend not to drink between midnight (23:59) and until whenever the sun is over the yard-arm, usually 18:30-ish


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

The sun is over the yardarm somewhere in the world at any time of day - at least that's my husbands excuse!! :lol: :roll: 

Cazzie


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

As a reformed smoker I would love to smoke these E cigarettes, 

so I could enjoy the hit of the nicotine (if you have never smoked you have no idea of the pleasure that gives)

I want to see them legislated so we know exactly what goes into them,


If they did that, then yes I would enjoy a smoke again 

After nearly 10 years I could still relapse .Even though I cannot stand the stink of them anymore


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I hope that Gaspode gets to read this. I saw him once without his 'E' cigarette..... he was looking for it at the time.

Alan


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

E-cigs are made by the tobacco companies do do you think they have a vested interst in not telling us the truth about them? I do!!!


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Ecigs*



barryd said:


> If we believe half the crap on the internet we will just end up banning everything. E-cigs are already banned on planes and even departure lounges so I gather although I know people do still "stealth" smoke them.
> 
> I'm surprised they don't "Stealth" smoke them all the time! They look bloody ridiculous and that Ad on TV promoting all the flavours available makes it look even more risable.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I agree. You do look at [email protected] smoking one in public. Its right up there with wandering around using a blue tooth headset and yabbering away to yourself.


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't need a blootoof to do that


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

barryd said:


> Well I quite understand Roger about normal cigs and even now just a few years after the ban in pubs etc the thought of smoking one at a bar just seems outrageous.
> 
> I dont however agree about e-cigs because of one report which has been deemed false by more than one source.
> 
> I suspect all smokers probably wish they didnt smoke and I am one of them. I have tried to quit several times but never been able to do it completely.


I smoked about 25 years ago , tried quitting found a 1000reasons why I should keep smoking 1or 2 reasons to why I should give up.
UNTIL I got up one morning took a deep breath and felt bad coughing etc. , said to myself this is silly and gave up smoking that day, everytime I had a meal or pub drink I fancied a smoke but kept telling myself it's a filthy, smelly unhealthy thing to do ,and it makes your clothes stink, but, there is only one way to quit if you want to and that is give up completely now not try to give up by trying to smoke less and less I tried that several times, I'm so glad I had the will power eventually.If I gave up anybody can.
Only a smoker that gives up knows how hard it is to give up the habit.

Tony A


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

After 50 years I am a lost cause 8O 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

to me they look like those cigarette holders that toffs like Terry-Thomas used to use. And yes, they looks very silly. :roll: 

but then again, nowadays people smoking ordinary cigarettes look silly
:lol:


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Give up smoking years ago just stopped after flue ,money saved bought a yacht ended up so broke couldn't afford to smoke again give up that ,got bored bought motorhome now so addicted to travel can't afford to smoke.so answer is have a expensive hobby so you can't afford cigarets
Smell diesel fumes instead more carcanogenic than cigarets but what the hell 

John and angela


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> After 50 years I am a lost cause 8O
> 
> tony


Me an'all

Ah'm a Geordie, ah smerk tabs and drink beer. If yeh divvent like it, gan somewhere else hinny. :lol:


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I am one of a very small number of people who gave up after 55 years. I didn't really intend to. A series of accidents, really...
First I was curious and wanted to try one of the rather nice looking epipes they sell. Got one in Sicilly.
Didn't really trust the "ready mixed" stuff so opted to make my own - that way I would know for certain how much nicotine I was smoking.
Bought some very strong nicotine mix and added a small proportion to the base glycerine
And here is the first point. The source of the base glycerine was the local supermarket baking shelves. That is the most common use most of us have of the stuff - in cakes like our grandmothers cooked!
AFAIK none of the tobacco companies have any interest in the baking world...
After smoking this thing for about 6 months I discovered another interesting thing.
I had been smoking a bottle of mixture for about three weeks before I discovered from my "lab" records that I had made a mistake - and never added the nicotine at all to the current batch...
So I now knew that it wasn't the nicotine I was seeking but the ritual.
Now that was not too difficult to give up when I discovered how much they wanted to charge me for a new battery. 6 pounds! Forget it. I just gave up the glycerine... Not difficult at that stage!
Incidently, the same base for the vapour is used by the NHS for inhalers. Odd if they are prescribing a carcenogenic!!!
It seems to me that there is a lesson to be learned. Any publicity is good publicity. People tend to remember the name - not the rubbish that brought noteriety!
Patrick


----------

